# Super fast battery drain iPhone 4



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

What kind of battery life are you guys getting with your iPhone 4s? Mines draining at an alarming rate. It has dropped 20% in the last two hours in standby.

I have all push notifications turned off, locations turned off, bluetooth and the cellular radio are also turned off. The only thing on is wifi.

The usage meter is showing that it's been in use for these hours, yet I haven't been using it at all, it's just been in standby. 

I checked and re-checked the task tray, and there's nothing in there that could be running in the background.

Any ideas?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

mystery solved...

it was wifi. apple changed something with wifi so that it never sleeps, even when the iphone is in sleep mode.. so it constantly drains the battery. great feature apple... 

i turned off wifi last night and there was no drop in % the whole night. pretty lame, but at least i know what the issue was.

lets hope they clue in and give us an option to allow wifi to sleep when not in use.


----------



## Bandi1 (Jul 2, 2010)

kloan said:


> mystery solved...
> 
> it was wifi. apple changed something with wifi so that it never sleeps, even when the iphone is in sleep mode.. so it constantly drains the battery. great feature apple...
> 
> ...


I must try that, I was wondering what was draining my battery even when the phone wasn't even on.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

there's an issue with skype as well, so if you use that app, be sure to close it from the task tray or set it to *not* log in automatically. buggy app that eats up the cpu while active in the background.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I have push notifications on and never touch the wifi settings, I don't get that kind of drain. I have used the phone extensively since 630 am today and I'm only down 23%. It is 546 pm now.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

lucky you


----------



## apesta (Jun 15, 2010)

its never happened to mine either. Plus every time i turn my phone back on from sleep, i need to reconnect back to wifi. i thought wifi gets turned off whenever it goes to locked.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

If you are a JB'r try _auto3G_, it seems to work pretty good.

Auto3G Helps in Extending Battery Life on iPhone 4, 3GS and 3G [Req: Jailbreak] | Redmond Pie


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Z06jerry said:


> If you are a JB'r try _auto3G_, it seems to work pretty good.
> 
> Auto3G Helps in Extending Battery Life on iPhone 4, 3GS and 3G [Req: Jailbreak] | Redmond Pie


I don't get the concept of that and don't believe it saves any battery at all. When your iPhone is "sleeping", it's on standby. There should be no difference in having it on standby 3G or Edge. As soon as you wake it up, it's back on 3G.

To back that up, look at the stats on Apple where they show battery life. The standby time is identical whether it's on 3G or Edge.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Mine isn't jailbroken... I'm starting to wonder if there's something wrong with it. Any time I turn on wifi, I can sit and watch the percentage drop. In only a few minutes use, it dropped 2% before I turned wifi back off. This just doesn't seem normal. No iPod Touch or previous iPhone I've owned ever had this kind of problem.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Rounder said:


> I don't get the concept of that and don't believe it saves any battery at all. When your iPhone is "sleeping", it's on standby. There should be no difference in having it on standby 3G or Edge. As soon as you wake it up, it's back on 3G.
> 
> To back that up, look at the stats on Apple where they show battery life. The standby time is identical whether it's on 3G or Edge.


_*auto3g*_ switches your iPhone to 2g (so you can receive calls,texts & notifications) when your iphone is locked and back to 3g (so you can receive data) when you slide to unlock.

"_As explained by Apple, this results in up to 100% greater battery life: “7 hours of talk time on 3G, 14 hours of talk time on 2G.” (apple.com/batteries/iphone.html)_"

Auto3G for iPhone Shuts Off 3G to Extend Battery Life


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Sold that one, got an other one... battery seems normal! Still at 100%, with cellular radio on along with wifi.... the other one would be down a few % already and this is still at 100%. 

Guess that other one was defective after all! Go figure.....


----------

